# Green Primer?



## gtdohn (Oct 24, 2012)

So, I purchased an old double arch bar, Schwinn made Pullman and I have a question about original paint jobs. Does anyone know if they ever used a sort of olive green primer in the 20s? I am slowly removing the bad re-paint on the bike and am running into this olive green everywhere. The bike is now painted maroon with white accents, but under the white I am finding maroon and then green. It almost looks like it was painted olive green with maroon darts and head tube, which would make the whole thing look like a green olive with a pimento. I must be wrong about what I am finding, so if anyone has knowledge about the old paint, please let me know.
Also, was there ever a olive green top coat color in the twenties or something like a goldish green? I can't find any information on this bike to begin with, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2012)

Go look at as many old bikes as you can find. They were in fact painted many bizarre color combos. 

Some of them are so different, so offbeat, that to me they look wonderful.


----------



## sam (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1917_06.html


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 25, 2012)

*green primer*

That is so cool. I really never expected to see such a range of color from the 20s. I am blown away that you were able to find these in the first place. Thank you so much. I am now very exited about returning the bike to its proper,albeit odd, color combination. There won't be too many out there like it that's for sure. I sure wish I could blow up those pics for a more detailed look at the design, especially on the seat post. I was able to get more of the top coat off and expose part of the fender in its original glory. It is olive green with a maroon stripe down the center. It actually looks kinda good.
So, thank you again for the photos, you have really encouraged me to continue.


----------



## chitown (Oct 25, 2012)

gtdohn said:


> That is so cool. I really never expected to see such a range of color from the 20s. I am blown away that you were able to find these in the first place. Thank you so much. I am now very exited about returning the bike to its proper,albeit odd, color combination. There won't be too many out there like it that's for sure. I sure wish I could blow up those pics for a more detailed look at the design, especially on the seat post. I was able to get more of the top coat off and expose part of the fender in its original glory. It is olive green with a maroon stripe down the center. It actually looks kinda good.
> So, thank you again for the photos, you have really encouraged me to continue.




Here is my Schwinn built that had a '31 stamped crankset:






Member Waterland has a '27 Schwinn built with same colors as mine:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33331-1927-Schwinn-Ladies-bike

Chris


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 27, 2012)

*green primer*

I have succeeded in removing most of the top coat from the bike and I realize why someone painted it in the first place. It's not in very good condition. The thing is, I really like the green with red accents and would like to re-paint it as close to original as possible. The only problem with that is, try to find a source for paint, not to mention trying to match the original shade of green. If anyone has a good source for paint, even rattle cans, let me know. The color is almost exactly the same green as a actual green olive that comes with a pimento in it. I think some people use them in martinis. My only other option is just to pick a color I like and go with that. That would be taking the easy way out though.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sam (Oct 28, 2012)

Try pulling the fork to see if the steer tube is painted the base(green) color---it might give you a better condition paint to match. Then take your frame/fork to an auto paint supply house or paint shop.They have large color code books to match your color to.You should be able to get a close match. Also if possable trace off the darts and detail of the old paint job before you start sanding the frame.Lots of photos helps too.Does your frame have a head badge? the color also might be good under it.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks SAM. That is a very good idea about the auto paint shop. That might be my only option. The frame of the bike is coming up green everywhere, but the fork tube is red as well as the darts. You know how the darts just blend into the head tube. It does have a badge and under it is also red. One thing I am not finding is any trace of pinstripe for outlining the darts. Did they use pinstripe to outline the darts on just some bikes, but not all, back then? I think it would give it a very striking look to pinstripe in black or even gold between the green and the red, but if it wouldn't be correct, that won't do.

Thanks again for the info.


----------

